# Affidavit of Support I-864



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

Am currently in the spouse visa process and have my medical examination booked. Once completed I will be ready to book my interview. 
As I am applying as a spouse, it seems that I must get the I-864 form complete before the interview stage. 
I am finding it a little confusing and was hoping a laymans view could be set out for me. It seems that the affidavit of support must be completed by someone and this in turn acts as a contract that I will not become a dependent financially on the state? Is this correct and if so is it applicable to all applicants irrelevant of financial situation?

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The American citizen who is sponsoring you has to fill in the affidavit. This person (your spouse) will be financial responsible for you, so you dont become reliant on government welfare. So she/he needs to prove that they had an income that is exceeding 125% of the applicable poverty guideline. If not, you will need joint sponsors.


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

bring copies of bank statements and job info to verify your monies etc to the interview at theEmbassy


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

I am actually a business owner. I will be paying myself a decent wage as a CEO of the company from the UK. Do you advise I take supporting documents of the companies accounts etc or just my finances?


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

Yukichon said:


> I am actually a business owner. I will be paying myself a decent wage as a CEO of the company from the UK. Do you advise I take supporting documents of the companies accounts etc or just my finances?


Bring both to be sure. You don't want to be at the interview and then be told they want to see more and then you'll probably have to make another appointment etc.

They never told me that I should bring this stuff but when I arrived they did. One quick trip to the local bank to get the statements and I was sorted.

Better to bring too much than not enough.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yukichon said:


> I am actually a business owner. I will be paying myself a decent wage as a CEO of the company from the UK. Do you advise I take supporting documents of the companies accounts etc or just my finances?


Strictly speaking your income is no interest to them
..just the US citizen which must meet the criteria


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

The US citizen is my wife but she has lived here for 17 years now. My two children are duel nationals. Do they take my wife's current financial position into account as she gets her income from a business here? This is really confusing......my wife's Aunt is said she is happy to be a sponsor if need be, but don't rely want to bother other people to get my visa sorted.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yukichon said:


> The US citizen is my wife but she has lived here for 17 years now. My two children are duel nationals. Do they take my wife's current financial position into account as she gets her income from a business here? This is really confusing......my wife's Aunt is said she is happy to be a sponsor if need be, but don't rely want to bother other people to get my visa sorted.


go see an aila lawyer ...you dont need to get it wrong 

there are a few in london


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yukichon - I asked around a bit. Here is what I heard. Filing DCF - drag with you whatever you have in documentation even on the finance side. One question was if your wife will continue receiving income from your company. Then She can use this as her base for AoS.

Otherwise:
http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-864ainstr.pdf


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

twostep said:


> Yukichon - I asked around a bit. Here is what I heard. Filing DCF - drag with you whatever you have in documentation even on the finance side. One question was if your wife will continue receiving income from your company. Then She can use this as her base for AoS.
> 
> Otherwise:
> http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-864ainstr.pdf


After checking the relevant documents, am I correct in thinking that my wife can sponsor me of she has an income from the UK which exceeds the poverty line of 125% , which is shown here http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-864p.pdf
A house of including me is $27,937.00 which amounts at my reckoning to an annual sum of £18,624.00 which she surpasses.

I don't want to shout about finances on the forum, but we will be buying our home outright and taking a substantial amount of savings, pus we have two incomes coming in from the UK. So as long as we show supporting docs, we should be fine?


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far guys and girls. I've been looking at the poverty guidelines http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-864p.pdf which seem to show for a household of 4, the sponsor needs to have an income of $27,937. Does this matter is it is coming from the UK?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes ...The US goverment cannot get to it if its not there in the US

Get an Aila lawyer


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought I need help with the sponsor side, everything else I have under control. Isn't getting a lawyer considered overkill when all I need is financial advice?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yukichon said:


> I thought I need help with the sponsor side, everything else I have under control. Isn't getting a lawyer considered overkill when all I need is financial advice?


maybe ..but denial because of a form problem could 
even become catastrophic ....


----------

